# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Easy Farmable Iron/Jute nodes (Ebonheart)

## Duplicity

Excuse the poor MS paint quality. When I get home today, I'll reinstall photoshop for a proper one. 

Location: East of Dhalmora at Bal Foyen




To get to Bal Foyen, you have to do the starter island, Bleak Rock. After that, you sail to Bal Foyen.

Just run around a circuit and gather everything you can.



Chest spawns every 5-10 minutes.

----------


## Cypher

There seems to be a 3rd chest if you run to the top of the 'cliff' on the right hand side. I've only seen it once though (although I only farmed for 15 minutes to grab some Jute).

----------


## Skalla

Played ebonheart during the beta, found a spot with 5-6 nodes that gave me an insane amount of jute per minute. Not sure if it still works though, since they might've increased spawn timers. I'll try it again once I get started on ebonheart again and make a thread if I find it again. They started spawning once I got back to the start of the route again, so I was pretty much running in a circle constantly gathering.

----------

